# Playing MKV files with DTS-HD/Dolby TrueHD



## aiwa2child

My home theater setup currently pulls all my Blu-ray movies (all in MKV format with all audio codecs) from a central server in the house. I am using a WD Live TV box right now to stream those MKV files to my Onkyo TX-NR818 receiver then out to the Onkyo Amplifier then finally out to the JBL speakers and projector. My current sound system is a 7.1 capable system, so I would really like to take advantage of the DTS-HD audio codec. I know that the WD TV Live does not support DTS-HD. I know this because while watching a movie I can toggle through all the available audio modes the Onkyo has and DTS-HD is not available only DTS:Neo6. When I play a movie through my Blu-ray player its a different story, the Onkyo does indeed have a DTS-HD or a Multichannel option that allows me to watch the movie in 7.1 sound, the way it should be. There is a major difference from watching a streamed version from a disc version in sound quality.

I know that my MKVs have been ripped properly with 2-channel, 5.1 audio and DTS-HD audio always selected prior to making the MKV file. On the WD TV Live all I have to do is hit the audio button to toggle between the different audio codecs that ripped with the file. Most of the time only one works, the 5.1 selection. 

I have spent a lot of time and money on my speakers and room design. I have specific mode points and seated positions where optimal sound is produced. I would love to know that my Blu-ray MKV files were being ran with the most optimal sound possible, that being the DTS-HD codec. I should note that some movies such as Rise of the Guardians has Dolby TrueHD, which its MKV file plays perfectly through the WD TV Live box and sounds awesome. 

What is the best way to watch my MKV files given the equipment I am using right now and get the best sound possible? WD TV Live is a Band-Aid because they will never get DTS-HD on their set-top boxes. Maybe Allshare from a Samsung Blu-ray player? I don't want a new receiver since mine is pretty new. Any help would be appreciated. I have had nothing but problems trying to get my PS3 to work and the fact that Cinivia protection is on the PS3 I would not even consider it as a player for MKVs.:help:


----------



## Infrasonic

The most compatible and highest quality option is to build a HTPC (or a store bought laptop) with XBMC or JRiver for all of your streaming needs. Obviously it's not the easiest or most cost effective method. 

I'm not sure which BR Player would be best for your requirements but most around $100 are able to stream MKV files (as far as I know). Whether or not you will run into issues with Cinavia I don't know but maybe someone with more experience in that area can chime in.


----------



## RTS100x5

Answer is a HTPC with this sound card that has 192k / 24 bit support over 7.1 analog output ..... 
Using JRIVER media player which has dang near endless audio tweaks

https://www.google.com/search?q=j+river+screenshots&safe=off&hl=en&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=XpSNUbL9Hcux0AGC4oDwCQ&sqi=2&ved=0CDkQsAQ&biw=1280&bih=607#imgrc=HhogiitDKzU_5M%3A%3BpIA3QOCz1IKm8M%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fa.fsdn.com%252Fcon%252Fapp%252Fproj%252Fmcplugins%252Fscreenshots%252F63795.jpg%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fsourceforge.net%252Fprojects%252Fmcplugins%252F%3B640%3B480

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829271005

If your looking at upgrading Bluray player go to the OPPO 103 or 105 .....

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=oppo


----------



## tonyvdb

I know for a fact that my Panasonic DMP BDT220 plays MKV files as I have many demo files on a USB stick although its studders if the bitrate is to high LOL


----------



## Infrasonic

You don't need a high end audio card - or any audio card for that matter. A laptop with a Display Port or HDMI out will work just fine to bitstream the uncompressed audio of your BD's.


----------



## DotJun

aiwa2child said:


> My home theater setup currently pulls all my Blu-ray movies (all in MKV format with all audio codecs) from a central server in the house. I am using a WD Live TV box right now to stream those MKV files to my Onkyo TX-NR818 receiver then out to the Onkyo Amplifier then finally out to the JBL speakers and projector. My current sound system is a 7.1 capable system, so I would really like to take advantage of the DTS-HD audio codec. I know that the WD TV Live does not support DTS-HD. I know this because while watching a movie I can toggle through all the available audio modes the Onkyo has and DTS-HD is not available only DTS:Neo6. When I play a movie through my Blu-ray player its a different story, the Onkyo does indeed have a DTS-HD or a Multichannel option that allows me to watch the movie in 7.1 sound, the way it should be. There is a major difference from watching a streamed version from a disc version in sound quality.
> 
> I know that my MKVs have been ripped properly with 2-channel, 5.1 audio and DTS-HD audio always selected prior to making the MKV file. On the WD TV Live all I have to do is hit the audio button to toggle between the different audio codecs that ripped with the file. Most of the time only one works, the 5.1 selection.
> 
> I have spent a lot of time and money on my speakers and room design. I have specific mode points and seated positions where optimal sound is produced. I would love to know that my Blu-ray MKV files were being ran with the most optimal sound possible, that being the DTS-HD codec. I should note that some movies such as Rise of the Guardians has Dolby TrueHD, which its MKV file plays perfectly through the WD TV Live box and sounds awesome.
> 
> What is the best way to watch my MKV files given the equipment I am using right now and get the best sound possible? WD TV Live is a Band-Aid because they will never get DTS-HD on their set-top boxes. Maybe Allshare from a Samsung Blu-ray player? I don't want a new receiver since mine is pretty new. Any help would be appreciated. I have had nothing but problems trying to get my PS3 to work and the fact that Cinivia protection is on the PS3 I would not even consider it as a player for MKVs.:help:


Easiest way is to install LAV and then check off bitstream in the audio settings for LAV.

My bad, I didn't read the part about the WD Live TV. I've never used one, but unless it has bit streaming option you will have to go another route.


----------



## GusGus748s

I use a Dune Smart Series D1 and Dune TV303D as media players. They both can play HD sound. I would recommend getting a different media player such as Dune, Mede8er or PCH.


----------



## ericzim

I use a LG BD 220 and LG BD 320 with DLNA and TVersity for Hi-res Audio/Video media share server. Plays DTS HDMA and Dolby Digital 640k without any skips or stutters as well as AAC multi-channel and no need to transcode on the fly. The BD players support MKV, XVID, MP4 and VOB. I use Asset media server UPnP for music and audio book files streaming. Asset has transcode on the fly for FLAC to Wave which the LG's support natively. My new Panasonic TV will have DLNA support for audio and video as well so I will have to check its capability when it arrives. I tried ALL Share and Nero Home but neither one can hold a candle to TVersity for a simple no fuss setup and compatibility.:T


----------



## AudiocRaver

aiwa2child said:


> I know that my MKVs have been ripped properly with 2-channel, 5.1 audio and DTS-HD audio always selected prior to making the MKV file.


Aren't there operating system and hardware level restrictions that keep the highest-res audio streams from being ripable, make them accessible via HDMI only?


----------



## DotJun

AudiocRaver said:


> Aren't there operating system and hardware level restrictions that keep the highest-res audio streams from being ripable, make them accessible via HDMI only?


Nope, and did you mean hdcp?


----------



## AudiocRaver

Thought I had read about BluRay hardware-level restrictions so hi-res audio could be played back over HDMI and not be rip-able. Must be remembering wrong.


----------



## Big Dave

So what did you end up getting? I'm in the same boat as you.


----------



## Lulimet

You're going have to use a HTPC, or like some other members have suggested, a blu-ray player with network capabilities that can play MKV files and bitstream DTS-HD.


----------



## Big Dave

Well it is doable without a HTPC. I just picked up a Pivos Aios and it does everything I want it too. All I wanted it for was to play movies and be able to send DTS HDMA ad Dolby TrueHD to my receiver. Works like a charm. I have 2 backup drives hooked up to it via USB. The Pivos got mixed reviews on the net, mainly for putting out a box that wasnt ready for market. Updates have been done to the firmware to fix most of the bugs.


----------



## NBPk402

I use a i3NUC for a HTPC, and I rip all my Blurays to mkv with only the HD Master audio and max resolution... I then use either JRiver or XBMC for playing them. I used to use the WD Live boxes but moved on to i3NUCs for my streaming. I have 3 NUCs currently for my media playing.


----------



## Lulimet

Yes, the NUCs are awesome. I too use a NUC as a HTPC with great results.


----------



## djlittlewonder

I second the recommendation for a home theater enthusiast-level media player. I had a WD TV hub but felt it was limited in it's play back ability (file type, audio, etc.). I upgraded to a Mede8er med600x3d and have been very happy ever since. All my blu-ray's are ripped and residing on a Synology server. Full size, full audio, averaging 30-40gb each. It's worth looking into.


----------



## RTS100x5

+1 vote for SYNOLOGY ... they are fantastic for media storage and much more ....


----------



## mpyw

Am using a modded Pioneer BDP-450 as my media player...plays almost all kind of codec, BD.iso, 3DBD.iso with interactive menu support...cost me around $450, but the Marvell chips and Pioneer product performance....well worth the money...(still have my trusted Dune HD DUO for my 2D play back)


----------



## slyons

Best solution is run s/pdif from mobo to s/pdif on receiver. You onboard audio should support 24/192 & DTS-HD - Dolby True HD


----------



## |Tch0rT|

slyons said:


> Best solution is run *s/pdif* from mobo to *s/pdif* on receiver. You onboard audio should support 24/192 &* DTS-HD - Dolby True HD*


You can't get DTS-MA or DD TrueHD over s/pdif, only over HDMI. The only other way I know of is if the motherboard has enough analog outs you can have the software decode DTS-MA and DD TrueHD and output it via analog out then into the 7.1 analog in on a receiver.


----------



## slyons

Wow... Thanks for the correction. Thats great to know... Changing now... 

I apologize for the bad info.


----------

